# victorian valve house, 10/08



## bungle666 (Oct 18, 2008)

Visited with solo1 (stepping lightly) and north star, thanks again chaps i thouroughly enjoyed this one!!

cant give too much about this one away due to its location and status, but safe to say it isnt for the feint hearted!! 

to say its worth it though is an understatement!! the victorians and their engineering still makes me WOW, and this was NO exception!!

anyhow the pics!!

south valve






north valve





the valve stand





ornate shaft top fence





looking down the 150Ft or so shaft





cogs and wheels under the valve gear to assist in the opening/closing





tunnel end





the modern valve gear, the old ones in the pics above have decommissioned and the rods were cut off at the base, replaced br this modern one!!





like i said chaps, cant say anymore about this one, so ill leave it at that!!

B..


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice. The paint looks recent - is this even abandoned?


----------



## bungle666 (Oct 18, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> Very nice. The paint looks recent - is this even abandoned?



ermmmmmmmmmm no!!!

and neither was it a guided tour!!

B..


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2008)

bungle666 said:


> the victorians and their engineering still makes me WOW, and this was NO exception!!



Absolutely agree. This is really cool...nicely done.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 18, 2008)

Incredible equipment! That shaft is a beauty, I really would love to rappel that.


----------

